# pre-medical course in India.Please Help.



## Medical1

Hi guys,

I'm thinking of doing my pre-medical and medical course in India.

Is M.S.Ramaiah Medical College in Bangalore,India a good place?

How about studies at Jawarhalal Medical College in Belgaum ,India?

How's the teaching quality at both of these places?Do tell if you know anything about two of these medical colleges.Your help will be greatly appreciated.Thanks.


----------



## aIWA

*PRE MEDICAL OR MEDICAL*

#nerd THEY OFFER MEDICAL COURSES
IF INTERESTED FOR MEDICAL COURSE GO FOR
MANIPAL IT IS GOOD AND BRITISH ORIENTED


----------



## CML

there are no pre medicals in india. 
you have to take an entrance exam after your intermediate,12th class(i dont know what's eq study for inter in your home country)
or else, you can join a medical school in nri or management quota.


----------



## morpheus

Hey dude... you might wanna check out Kasturba Medical College International Center *(KMCIC)...* I heard of it from a couple of friends and was pretty impressed from what I saw on their website... It might just interest you... Cheers...
Morpheus!


----------



## emmahudson88

Medical1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm thinking of doing my pre-medical and medical course in India.
> 
> Is M.S.Ramaiah Medical College in Bangalore,India a good place?
> 
> How about studies at Jawarhalal Medical College in Belgaum ,India?
> 
> How's the teaching quality at both of these places?Do tell if you know anything about two of these medical colleges.Your help will be greatly appreciated.Thanks.


I also think so.


----------



## Ankith

*Pre-Medical Courses*

I have listed some pre-medical courses which has higher scope today.
Certificate Aided course in lab Techniques in Chennai. Ethiraj college for women
B.sc.Allied Health sciences course in Chennai Sri Ramchandra University
Diploma in Medical Radiodiagnosis course in vellore Christian Medical college


----------



## maculahealthcare

The radiology course offers immense opportunities in India. The course is available in Christian Medical College, Vellore.


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

Is there any prominent online resource or entrancebook to get prepared for various medical entrance exams and dental exams?


----------



## swati.deshmukh

I think there are many what you need to do is do the right kind of research and you can opt for any of that you feel is quite good .


----------



## shanelowney

Most of the Indian students want to study abroad or in the international medical college or universities. Join international medical university for basic science to *MD Degree program*.


----------

